# Fire Belly Newt Tank Needs Plants



## ZeeZ (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello! It's been a while since I last posted. I've since acquired four Fire Belly Newts along with some unwanted guppy/endler hybrids, but that's beside the point. All my Fire-Belly Newt tank has are some Java Ferns and Anacharis. I want something else... I'd like the entire mesh portion be covered as well as the bottom. I'd also like the land area to have plants but it has to be short plants as the top is a screen top to prevent the newts from escaping.

I want a nice streamlined look with the aquatic moss covering the ramp and emersed moss blending with the aquatic moss over the mesh/gravel. The water is not heated, it is room temperature as FBNs prefer colder water. If necessary, I can take out some gravel from inside the mesh slope and put in dirt for the moss and any other small plants that can be used for the land area.

Anything that could also hide the sponge filter would be great. Peace lilies or something? The turtle land dock will be removed as the newts don't use it, if at all, and it blocks light on the rear half of the tank.

This is a 20 Gallon High, so I have 16 inches to work with in the deep end and about 4-5 inches in the land area.

Any plant suggestions?

Photos -


----------

